# Today . . .



## SonRisa (Dec 17, 2005)

My lips were different for work.

Eyes: Stillife paint as base all over with 217 brush. Jewel Blue in crease with 224 brush, Plumage defined in crease and outer lid with 219 brush. Silverblue shadestick on lid with 242 brush and Li'Lily over it with 275 brush. Li'Lily on browbone with 275 brush. Lustreleaf on inner eye with 275 brush. Blacktrack with 266 brush on upper lid and engraved on waterline. Jewel Blue beneath lower lashes with 219 brush. All Black Fibre Rick mascara. Strut on brows.

Cheeks: Gingerly and Sunbasque with 187 brush

Lips: (were magenta and flashmode at work) Pink Maribu lipstick.


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 17, 2005)

Gorgeous as always but what are you doing up so late or are you nocturnal like me?


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_Gorgeous as always but what are you doing up so late or are you nocturnal like me?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol I get off work late. Macy's is open until 11 for Holiday hours so I get home by like 12 or 12:30 when I close. But I am very much a night owl!


----------



## aquarius11 (Dec 17, 2005)

Wow, Risa, you are such a beautiful girl!!  I am always amazed at your looks.  Your application is always flawless and the color combos are different and unique and you pull them off so well.  You've inspired me to try new things, like experimenting with more color and to have that "hell, go for it" attitude!!  Looking forward to more FOTD's!!


----------



## Crazy Girly (Dec 17, 2005)

soooooooo pretty


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Dec 17, 2005)

how do you get such great pics?! I want your cam! lmao

and that is gorgeous!


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_lol I get off work late. Macy's is open until 11 for Holiday hours so I get home by like 12 or 12:30 when I close._

 
I hope they make sure you can get home safely at that time.  I'd hate anything nasty to happen to you.


----------



## Pei (Dec 17, 2005)

Gorgeous MU and there's something special abt u.


----------



## KJam (Dec 17, 2005)

That is so hot - you just sold a pink maribou right here!


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (Dec 17, 2005)

gorgeous!  i must try jewel blue with plumage.. the combo is stunning!


----------



## 2_pink (Dec 17, 2005)

Ok, THATS pink maribou??? Im SOOO getting that..its a must. 

You look gorgeous dear!!!


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 17, 2005)

nice...you're pretty


----------



## Midgard (Dec 17, 2005)

Stunning! Have to try this too!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Dec 17, 2005)

i love it! the colors are so beautiful.


----------



## xiahe (Dec 17, 2005)

hottness ♥


----------



## x.els.x (Dec 17, 2005)

love love LOVE it!!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Dec 17, 2005)

Risa, I've missed you!!!!

This is pretty.


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 17, 2005)

pefection as always risa!  ita macy's holiday hours are rough.. my DH works for macy's too and i see him so little during this time =(


----------



## GlamDazzled (Dec 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_I hope they make sure you can get home safely at that time.  I'd hate anything nasty to happen to you._

 







 was that a threat?? sonrisa she's after your collection!!! hide!!


i kid i kid lol





that look is sooooo so fly....your my most favorite-ist fotd'er!


----------



## mandyjw82 (Dec 17, 2005)

very pretty! love the lip color!


----------



## Bianca (Dec 17, 2005)

Super!


----------



## P!NK GIRL (Dec 17, 2005)

wonderful make-up 

sweet lips ^_^


----------



## user4 (Dec 17, 2005)

wow, u look incredible... as usual!!! u totally need to do some sort of tutorial... do u use the shadows wet to make them show more btw???


----------



## jasper17 (Dec 17, 2005)

Absolutely gorgeous!

your skin always looks so amazing!


----------



## kimmy (Dec 17, 2005)

lady, you are a goddess. simple as that ;D


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 17, 2005)

that is so beautiful! and you are too!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 17, 2005)

Look lovely as usual. 
Loooooove that shade of lipstick on you.


----------



## star1692 (Dec 17, 2005)

OMG sweetie!  I cant even begin to describe how beautiful and sexy that looks on you.  All I can say is that you are a true artist and I am dying with envy over ur skills!!


----------



## Wishie88 (Dec 18, 2005)

Stunning!!!
I miss your posts on LJ...why don't you post there anymore?


----------



## inlucesco (Dec 18, 2005)

I love that color combonation!


----------



## PreTTyAnGeL (Dec 18, 2005)

absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## ishtarchick (Dec 18, 2005)

WOW... i'm speechless.... this is one hell of an awesome look risa, i loved how defined your eyes look!!!


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wishie88* 
_Stunning!!!
I miss your posts on LJ...why don't you post there anymore?_

 
to be honest, I feel like for the most part that community has turned into crap. Though I do need to update my own makeup journal.


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_wow, u look incredible... as usual!!! u totally need to do some sort of tutorial... do u use the shadows wet to make them show more btw???_

 
No no nooooooo! Never use shadows wet unless you want to ruin them. Or, if you feel you must use them wet, scrape some out of the pot so it's in a loose powder form and then use water. I do use mixing medium/concealer (to dull down a color) or Fix + from time to time though I haven't used any of those on myself in a while.

I don't see myself doing a tutorial anytime in the future because IMO people don't really learn anything from it. I may do one, without makeup, (weird I know), to show brush placement techniques, but even then, it's hard to demonstrate the pressure used in a one dimensional photo.


----------



## user4 (Dec 18, 2005)

that's what i want to really be able to understand better, the brush placement... cuz i swear the color of all ur fotds are gorgeous... the way they balance eachother out so perfectly and the way they all show yet still look perfectly blended... ahhh, im so jealous!!! haha. anyways, good to know about the "wetness" lol. i've never used shadows wet just because i dont know how. lol. i cant figure it out really. hehe. well thanks for the response rise!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Dec 18, 2005)

What can I say - AWESOME!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Dec 18, 2005)

This is a stunning combo! I must try it out


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Dec 18, 2005)

i love you technique, you are awesome!


----------



## fireatwill (Dec 18, 2005)

Your eyes are so pretty im jealous. Nice job


----------



## hazelinsight (Dec 18, 2005)

stunning


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Dec 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_to be honest, I feel like for the most part that community has turned into crap. Though I do need to update my own makeup journal._

 
I have to agree with you on this.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Dec 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_No no nooooooo! Never use shadows wet unless you want to ruin them. Or, if you feel you must use them wet, scrape some out of the pot so it's in a loose powder form and then use water. I do use mixing medium/concealer (to dull down a color) or Fix + from time to time though I haven't used any of those on myself in a while.

I don't see myself doing a tutorial anytime in the future because IMO people don't really learn anything from it. I may do one, without makeup, (weird I know), *to show brush placement techniques,* but even then, it's hard to demonstrate the pressure used in a one dimensional photo._

 
When your class starts I'm sitting in the front row.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Dec 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_No no nooooooo! Never use shadows wet unless you want to ruin them. Or, if you feel you must use them wet, scrape some out of the pot so it's in a loose powder form and then use water. I do use mixing medium/concealer (to dull down a color) or Fix + from time to time though I haven't used any of those on myself in a while.

I don't see myself doing a tutorial anytime in the future because IMO people don't really learn anything from it. I may do one, without makeup, (weird I know), to show brush placement techniques, but even then, it's hard to demonstrate the pressure used in a one dimensional photo._

 
I know you don't like to do tutorials but Son Risa if it is at all possible then whatever kind of tutorial you feel would be helpfull would be muchly appreiciated! I have tiny eyelids and struggle with shadow placement, blending and creating an even full eye lid shape anyway so anything about those would be helpfull.


----------



## tannny (Dec 19, 2005)

i fucking love it.


----------



## stacey (Dec 19, 2005)

always so damn perfect! hey next time you're at work take a picture w/ my cousin!!


----------



## lola336 (Dec 19, 2005)

hot.....very hot!!!  i always love ur pics


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacey* 
_always so damn perfect! hey next time you're at work take a picture w/ my cousin!!_

 
Will do! Especially since our Lingerie event is coming up.


----------



## midnightlouise (Dec 19, 2005)

That looks gorgeous!  I'm always stunned by how vibrant and beautiful your FOTDs are...


----------



## Wishie88 (Dec 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_to be honest, I feel like for the most part that community has turned into crap. Though I do need to update my own makeup journal._

 
You are right about that.
Its mostly sales and drama now.
They worship you though.
I'll look for your posts in here more often.


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Dec 20, 2005)

aww risa. i miss your posts so much! its nice to see you posting again.


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Dec 20, 2005)

you put on your eyepaint with a 217? how? oh pleeease do a tutorial of one of your looks, I must see how this is done. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh and do you find the 275 to be very useful?


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 21, 2005)

Gorgeoussssssss!!!!!!


----------



## stacey (Dec 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_Will do! Especially since our Lingerie event is coming up._

 
I can't wait for that! I'm actually going up to San Jose this weekend for the holiday so hopefully I'll get to see her. I haven't seen her like in 2-3 years or something like that!


----------

